# Airtraffic controller needed



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Today I decided to collect a few sticks and placed them in the middle of my loft since i notice 2 pairs has recently claimed their nest box but to my surprise everyone got into the "pick your stick while they last" race...

Here's a few pics.. I'll post some more later as i'm already running late to get ready for work.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

That was so cute! Thanks for the pics! Now, which one will be the ATC???


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

"This one's mine, and this one, and this, and this and this and..."


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Snowbird Sue said:


> That was so cute! Thanks for the pics! *Now, which one will be the ATC???:*D


Why, the one who can tell the others where to GO!!! ROFL  

Ah, yes, the joys of "who will build the biggest, baddest nest...the fastest!"

I agree...cute pictures!

Shi
& Squeaks (who doesn't need an ATC)


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nice looking bunch ya got there Squeaks*

Mighty fine looking group, cute pics.

NAB


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

some pics of my hens doing their share of hard work with nest building...

Here's Ruby









Here's Citrine









Here's Princess


----------

